# Fall armyworms in south Alabama



## mjsalmonjr (Mar 18, 2010)

I was scouting a bermudagrass hay field tonight and found that it had fall armyworms. This hay looks like a loss. There was about 8-10 inches of growth and I was hoping to harvest this second cutting in a couple of weeks. At this point I guess I mow the stems down, and apply some amount of nitrogen/potash and start from scratch.
Any suggestions about how much fertilizers I need to apply? I applied 100 lb of Nit and 80 lb of Potash per acre about 2-3 weeks ago (based on this spring soil test).
Does it do any good to treat this field at this point- all the leaves are gone?
I have used Sevin to kill army worms in the past. Is there a better insecticide? 
I have heard about one that has a longer residual effect by killing eggs or larvae?
Thanks for any suggestions.
Mike


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

check out a product called Dimilin. It is supposed to give control for up to 40 days if applied before you have worms.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

mjsalmonjr said:


> I was scouting a bermudagrass hay field tonight and found that it had fall armyworms.
> I have used Sevin to kill army worms in the past. Is there a better insecticide?
> I have heard about one that has a longer residual effect by killing eggs or larvae?
> Thanks for any suggestions.
> Mike


I sprayed 15 acres of alfalfa about 3 weeks ago with 15 lbs/acre of micro-fine sulfur as an experiment to not only control insects, but to also control fungus and as a fertilizer. I put 210 lbs in about 400 gallons, went a little slower and allowed the spray to thoroughly coat each plant. I then had about 4-5 days of no rain.

That alfalfa stand looks absolutely gorgeous!

I'm going to do more experimentation with sulfur as a cheap fungicide/insecticide.

Ralph


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Here is a link with some good info and pictures of armyworms if you do know what they look like. It is from the Alabama Extension.

http://www.aces.edu/pubs/docs/A/ANR-1019/ANR-1019.pdf


----------



## geiselbreth (Feb 21, 2010)

army worms can come anytime from apri 15 on some of these are true army worms never 2 late two spray be suprize how quick come back remember half your n is lost to the air i use 400 lbs n and 50 lbs s did 1900 55 lb squares first cut came back and did 88 5x5 30 days later on 23 acres sprayed twice for army worm and i use tracer really safe pesticide


----------

